# Se lancer dans le dépannage informatique à Domicile... Dur, dur !



## JonBoy (22 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour a tous

Voilà... Je n'ai pas un rond, je ne touche aucune indemnité (rmi, chomage, invalidité...oualou !) et j'aimerai me lancer dans le dépannage informatique a domicile.

J'ai une grande experience dans le domaine PC, je fait un peu de maintenance Mac, j'ai déjà été informaticien dans un magasin, et en ce moment, je fait des dépannage à gauche, a droite pour arriver a bouffer... mais j'aimerai officialiser tout ca...

Ma première idée fut de créer une entreprise... mais j'ai un peu peur... peur de ne pas assez bosser, vu que c'est un boulot assez instable, et de ne pas pouvoir payer les charges.

Est ce qu'il y a des dépanneur qui se sont lancé autrement qu'en créant une entreprise ? 
Ou même en ayant créé une entreprise, comment ca s'est passé ?

Enfin.. Je suis un peu dans le brouillard et pas très rassuré... Quelques conseil m'aiderai a y voir plus clair.

Merci a vous.


----------



## krystof (22 Septembre 2005)

JonBoy a dit:
			
		

> je fait des dépannage à gauche, a droite




On a dit pas de politique.


----------



## JonBoy (22 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> On a dit pas de politique.


 C'est pour montrer ma largesse d'esprit ! Lol !


----------



## JPTK (22 Septembre 2005)

Salut 

J'ai souvent penser à me lancer dans la maintenanc mac car en dehors des clichés, je connais aussi pas mal de mac user complètement branques qui ne savent rien faire du tout. Sans rien demander et avec juste quelques amis et connaissances sur mac, j'ai souvent à aller à droite à gauche, pour mettre à jour, expliquer, installer de la ram, un DD, un lecteur, former un peu, etc... 

Si j'en faisais un business, avec une ptite camionnette Apple, déjà je doute qu'apple l'autorise (un idée là-dessus d'ailleurs ?) mais sinon je pense qu'avec un voiture économique genre GPL, ça pourrait être rentable, mais je me fais peut-être des idées. N'empêche que faire de la maintenance sur mac, le pied, sur windoz j'en serais incapable et ça me foutrait les nefs.

Bonne chance en tout cas, t'as 20 ans ça doit pas être facile, il existe des structures de conseils pour les créations de micro entreprise sinon, il y a aussi des subventions comme le défi jeune par exemple.

Tu devrais prendre un RDV dans une mission locale ou direct à la chambre du commerce, pour évaluer la viabilité de ton projet par exemple.

Bon courage !


----------



## jean-lou (22 Septembre 2005)

Je sais pas du tout si c'est facile de créer une entreprise ou pas.

Mais je suis sur que ca marcherait, je suis pareil que jaipastoukompri, je connais plein de gens qui ont un ordi et qui n'y connaissent rien que ce soit sur windows ou sur MAC (genre mes parents) et qui payent très cher des gens pour réparer leur machine. Souvent d'ailleurs les gens qui viennent ne sont pas bien plus forts. 

Bonne chance

JEanlOu


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

Quel genre de dépanage ?

Matériel/installation/logiciels ?
Parce que, en gros, tu as les info-user avec réseau (collègues, amis, forums techniques) qui résoudront 95% de leurs problèmes tout seuls grâce aux dits réseaux.
Et les info-user sans réseau dont le premier réflexe sera d'appeller le SAV.

Accompagnement/formation ?
Il y a les gnagnagna pour les nuls - pas trop cher, pas trop mal faits, en vente partout, disponibles même la nuit...
Sans parler de tous les organismes de formation et autres clubs de retraités (au cas ou tu aurais visé la catégorie "mamie qui n'y entrave que dalle")

Y a-t-il vraiment de la place ?
Surtout que si tu veux être viable, tu seras obligé au début de pratiquer des tarifs... Disons élevés, puisque tu n'auras pas directement le volume nécessaire à une politique tarifaire agressive.

Moi ce que j'en dis, c'est uniquement pour essayer de t'aider à mettre les choses au point dans ta tête, de bien définir ta "cible" (en plus, ça me rappelle le temps des rêves de startup et de "buisness plan" avec des potes, nostalgie, nostalgie...). Je ne suis ni créateur d'entreprise, ni spécialiste du marché de la maintenance informatique et je ne cherche surtout pas à doucher ton entousiasme...

Mais en ce qui me concerne, en presque 20 ans d'utilisation de matos informatique à la maison, je n'aurais jamais eu à faire appel à toi si tu avais existé à l'époque.


----------



## semac (22 Septembre 2005)

un petit conseil un peu constructif, va à la CCi de ta ville, explique leur ton cas, enfin en évitant de mentionner que tu bosses au black, mais ton envie de monter une société sans un rond.
va également voir l'ANPE mais surtout la CCi
1) pour qu'il t'aide à monter un projet pour présenter ton dossier aux différents organisme potentiellement "financeur"
2) pour te trouver les fameux organismes ou aide à la création indispensable pour démarrer
3) pour te proposer soit une aide logistic (compta, administratif...) ou des organismes succeptible de le faire
4) pour qu'il t'expilque et te donne toutes les modalités pour créer ton entreprise

et surtout bon courage, mais si tu as la gnac ça va marcher


----------



## JonBoy (22 Septembre 2005)

Le projet est clair dans ma tete. Je voudrai faire de la formation pour mamie et pour les secretaire tjs en pannes avec leur photocopieuse ! c'est a dire, pro et particulier. Je me sens plus a l'aise sur PC (puisque je suis un enfant de la programmation sous MS-DOS) et je vise en priorité ce crénaux là. Mais, en ajoutant "technicien Mac" à mon CV, ca ouvre des porte. Dans mon coin, personne ne fait du mac, je suis le seul. Et dès qu'un mac est en panne dans le canton et qu'un client veut une réparation a domicile, c'est pour moi. Maintenant, reste a me faire connaitre des neuneu (avec tout le respect que j'ai pour mes futurs clients) pour développé le mac.

Je sais aussi ce dont je suis capable. Je sais que je ne peux m'attaquer a un reseaux de 150 postes sous unix. Je ne peu faire que des réseaux domestique avec ou sans fils, et toute l'informatique pro et familiale.

Je sais aussi qu'il y a de la place pour moi dans le coin... Du moins, malgré le fait que je n'ai pas de société, je suis l'un des plus connu. Je parle aussi courament l'anglais, ce qui aide avec tout les étrangé qu'il y a sur la cote d'azur.

Pour ce qui est des prix, je facture 45 ¤ de l'heure, et je compte pas de déplacement. J'ai gardé les mêmes tarif que quand j'étais employé au magasin. Pour les prix, je pense etre correct...

Mais surtout, ce qui me gene, c'est de ne pas pouvoir avance d'argent pour les frais de dossier et je ne sais quoi pour l'ouverture de l'entreprise en elle meme... Et les charges...

Et les PAOistes freelances ? Comment font ils ?


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

Ma réponse était assez parisienne... Nombrilisme, quand tu nous tiens !

Sinon, il y a peu on voyait à la télé une pub pour la création d'entreprise sans capital ("1 euro et en une journée" si je me souviens bien) - avec tout le battage sur le dynamisme des micro entreprises, ça métonnerais qu'il n'y ait pas tout un tas d'organismes spécialisé dans le pieds à l'étrier de jeunes dans ton genre... (voir semac, il a l'air de s'y connaître)

Un conseil sous forme de maxime, tout de même, de la part d'un "neuneu" dans certains domaine à qui on a parfois bien fait sentir qu'il en était un : rien n'est plus agaçant et "défidélisant" que le mépris de celui qui sait envers celui qui ne sait pas.


----------



## JonBoy (22 Septembre 2005)

Je ne voulais offencer personne en disant "neuneu" ! Moi-même il m'arrive (souvent !) de poser des question très con sur MacGé !

C'est un terme que j'emploi familièrement pour désigner un novice... Il n'y avait aucune dépressiation pour ces gens la dans mes dires !

Je suis en train de voir avec l'ACRE, mais ca n'a pas l'air folichon pour mon porte monaie...


----------



## semac (22 Septembre 2005)

je te conseille un petit tour sur le site de la CCi, il y a pas mal d'info sur la création d'entreprise, des stages des formations pour les futurs créateurs d'entreprise...
ça vaut le coup d'aller voir


----------



## JonBoy (22 Septembre 2005)

Merci pour ce site; Il est très complet et très precis, je vais faire ca ce soir a tete reposée. Mais je pense que je vais pouvoir me faire une idée assez juste.

Mais en attendant... !!!!


----------



## geoffrey (22 Septembre 2005)

En tout cas c'est con que tu sois plus au chomage, t'aurais eu moyen de te lancer avec une securité tout de meme plus confortable.


----------



## JonBoy (22 Septembre 2005)

Malheureusement, je n'ai jamais eu droit a aucune indemnité... Je suis en dépression, j'ai des probleme de dos... enfin ! Je vous passe le tout ! mais vu que j'ai moins de 25 ans, la seul facon pour moi de toucher une indemnité serait de faire un enfant... Avis au Macuseuse !


----------



## geoffrey (22 Septembre 2005)

En tout cas ton id de depannage de PC peut marcher. Y'a tellement de gens qui ont des merdes avec leur PC. Et pour te faire connaitre, dans un premier temps, je te conseilles les petites annonces (genre "SOS PC" avec un num de telephone), et si tu bosses bien, le bouche a oreille fera rapidement son travail.

Microsoft et les constructeurs de PC font que ce boulot est, a mon avis, une tres bonne idée.

Je plusoireait (copyrigth Etudiant69) donc Semac 





> va également voir l'ANPE mais surtout la CCi
> 1) pour qu'il t'aide à monter un projet pour présenter ton dossier aux différents organisme potentiellement "financeur"
> 2) pour te trouver les fameux organismes ou aide à la création indispensable pour démarrer
> 3) pour te proposer soit une aide logistic (compta, administratif...) ou des organismes succeptible de le faire
> 4) pour qu'il t'expilque et te donne toutes les modalités pour créer ton entreprise



Et je foncerais (tant que t'as moins de 25 ans  )


----------



## JonBoy (22 Septembre 2005)

Ouais... Fouh ! Je vais commencer a me faire une petite clientelle au black, et je vais me lancer... Je suis en train de voir pour mon site internet et je suis en train de couper mes cartes de visite...

Je vais passer la seconde !


----------



## geoffrey (22 Septembre 2005)

Tu devrais tout de meme essayer de monter assez rapidement une forme legale, et pour les charges, tu es exonéré au moins la premiere année lorsque tu crées ton entreprise (les gens auront egalement plus confiance, meme si 1 sur 2 te payeras toujours au black  ).

Tout ce qu'il te faut c'est une voiture, et un outil de diagnostic de PC facilement transportable (un indice, IBM utilise des iPod  )


----------



## JonBoy (22 Septembre 2005)

Malheureusement, je n'ai pas moyen de me payer un iPod... Je vais essayer de m'acheter un petit ordi portable d'occas... J'en ai un en vu, celui d'un ami, il pourra surement me faire des facilité de paiement.

Puis après niveau utilitaire, j'ai ce qu'il faut.

Je vais essayer d'accelerer les rdv avec l'acre... Faut que je me reprenne... Puis de toute manière, c'est un boulot que j'aime et quoi que je fasse, j'y reviens tjs ! On echappe pas a son destin !


----------



## semac (22 Septembre 2005)

en ce qui concerne le mode de transport, je te conseille d'opter pour le scooter, pratique, ultra rapide, et super économique, tant à l'entretien qu'à l'achat !!
et puis l'avantage c'est que si tu créé une société tu le passes dessus comme ça ça te coute rien


----------



## JonBoy (22 Septembre 2005)

ouais.. Mais bon.. Cet hier, je crois bien qu'il va falloir faire ronroner le V6 de la BM ! En scooter sous la pluie et dans le froid, j'ai donné toute ma scolarité, et là ! je me vois mal recommencer !


----------



## Foguenne (23 Septembre 2005)

JonBoy a dit:
			
		

> ouais.. Mais bon.. Cet hier, je crois bien qu'il va falloir faire ronroner le V6 de la BM ! En scooter sous la pluie et dans le froid, j'ai donné toute ma scolarité, et là ! je me vois mal recommencer !



Arrête de rire.   

Tu dis ne pas pouvoir t'acheter un ordi portable ni un iPod et tu me parles d'une BM.   
Bon, tu revends la BM, tu t'achètes un scooter ou une petite voiture d'occas.
Pour les clients, tu dois être dispo non-stop et sympa.


----------



## Foguenne (23 Septembre 2005)

JonBoy a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement, je n'ai jamais eu droit a aucune indemnité... Je suis en dépression, j'ai des probleme de dos... enfin ! Je vous passe le tout ! mais vu que j'ai moins de 25 ans, la seul facon pour moi de toucher une indemnité serait de faire un enfant... Avis au Macuseuse !



Pour ça, il y a un truc qui marche bien (c'est le cas de le dire) gratuit.
1h30 minimum de marche dans la nature deux fois par semaine. 
Ce n'est certainement pas toujours suffisant mais c'est le "minimum vital" à faire.

Ne réfléchis pas à "comment toucher une indemnité", ça, c'est le début de la fin mais plutôt à comment évoluer vers plus de bien être.
La marche dans la nature va t'aider à "te vider" deux fois par semaine et à muscler en douceur ton dos. ( marche en "tous terrain" )

Allez zou au boulot !


----------



## JonBoy (26 Septembre 2005)

Faut que je m'y mette, mais faut que je prenne le temps... Mais ma principale occupation en ce moment, c'est la clientele... Une fois a flot, je courrais comme un cabri !


----------



## semac (26 Septembre 2005)

JonBoy a dit:
			
		

> En scooter sous la pluie et dans le froid, j'ai donné toute ma scolarité, et là ! je me vois mal recommencer !


Booap moi je me le fais toute l'année et en Bretagne en plus !!!
et bien avec un bon équipement, ça se fait et puis le gain de temps est énorme !!


----------



## Ti'punch (26 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La marche dans la nature va t'aider à "te vider" deux fois par semaine et à muscler en douceur ton dos. ( marche en "tous terrain" )
> 
> Allez zou au boulot !




pour le dos... y'a plein de choses : aviron, natation, équitation, salle de muscu avec un coach diplomé, gym corrective avec un kiné... la marche est pas mal, mais faut faire attention à sa position...


----------



## voxdei (26 Septembre 2005)

Je suis conseil en creation d'entreprise pour l'ANPE.
si je peux aider, cela sera avec plaisir


----------

